# Titan Industries



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought a Titan Industries adapter for the 5075M to go from Euro to skid steer accessories.

It was pretty rough, we had to cut it and widen plus grind all of the surfaces before it would fit any skid steer forks or buckets. I'm not very impressed with their program.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What was the cost for adapter ifn you don't mind me askin?
I have my eyes on a couple small power shifts from CA. Both have euro. QA. Stealer wants like $1,000 to replace with SSQA.
I thought it might be easier to remove euro QA and install SSQA, then sell euro on CL?

If there's one thing I would have done different, it's that I would have had tractors built with euro QA. Looks like a easier, better setup.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

The adapter was $289 delivered. I also ordered just the hardware so we could build our own hay spear.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does having the adapter on top of the euro hitch make it seem flimsy? Or stick out real far beyon loader arms thereby lowering lift capacity? 
Sorry about your troubles, this topic really is interesting. I may be in same situation as you""


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

River Valley Machine of Dubuque IA makes a nice semi finished SSQA plate. You build brackets to suit. Maybe they have a fully finished version? The moving parts are cloned or sourced from Case 400 series so they are readily available. I have a cost of $355. They have an eBay presence but will give you a better deal if you contact them directly.


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought the same adapter last year. Hands down the worst attachment I own. Took a lot of grinding to make it accept any attachment. Locking levers just fall down on their own. My first and last purchase from that outfit.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I realize that it seems all online reviews are negative but a quick Google search suggests buying something from them is a crapshoot. I'd consider you lucky that you were at least able to make it work eventually.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I knew when I responded to AZMike's original post that I recognized that name...Titan.

I remember buying a 84" grapple bucket from Titan like 10 years ago.

Delivered with the wrong hydraulic couplers. Then when I went out to get correct flat face couplers, it had "british pipe thread" fittings. Drove the hydraulic shop a little crazy with that...

Then after I got it set up, I remember first day we hooked it up, we were using it to remove brush we cut along a field and put it into a tri-axle. First time I dumped the bucket and opened the grapple, the whole grapple bucket fell off the loader into the triaxle.

Bitch of a time pulling it out and getting it reconnected.

I swore them off my list forever, too.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Once we adjusted the width, plasma cut and ground rough welds and tightened the retaining arm we saved a couple of bucks and a day of shop time building our own adapter. I would not seek out this company's products again.... but for $289 it will work OK.

We are just too busy to load up more projects. With the forks on we are moving many welded corners and H braces for the rotational pasture fencing. JD3430, it seems stable enough.


----------

